# IT professional seeking employment in Spain



## Kaarliic (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there!

I am currently living in Latvia, but I am thinking about moving to Spain.

I have Bachelor's degree in Computer sciences, few Microsoft Certs and couple of years of experience in IT field, so I would like to know what is the average salary for IT professionals in Spain, and the best sites to look for related job ads.

Thanks!

Sincerely,
Karlis


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kaarliic said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am currently living in Latvia, but I am thinking about moving to Spain.
> 
> ...


There is a job shortage in Spain across the board, but if I were you, I'd google all the IT companies in Spain and send out my CV to them. Pay will be lower in Spain than in the UK, but I have no idea how it compares to Latvia and I cant give you any ideas of what it would be here - sorry. 



Jo xxx


----------



## Kaarliic (Mar 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> There is a job shortage in Spain across the board, but if I were you, I'd google all the IT companies in Spain and send out my CV to them. Pay will be lower in Spain than in the UK, but I have no idea how it compares to Latvia and I cant give you any ideas of what it would be here - sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you for answering me in such short notice! 

I'll follow your advice.


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya try infojobs.com as they tend to have a lot of jobs in most fields!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Your qualifications may well not be recognised in Spain.

Contact for more information:
Information about the homologation/ convalidation procedure in Spain for academic or professional awards and certification is available from:

Subdirección General de Títulos, Convalidaciones y Homologaciones
Paseo del Prado, 28
Madrid

Tel: 902 21 85 00


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Your qualifications may well not be recognised in Spain.
> 
> Contact for more information:
> Information about the homologation/ convalidation procedure in Spain for academic or professional awards and certification is available from:
> ...



BSc in Computers and Microsoft qualifications are recognized in Spain.

Microsoft qualifications are universal...

websites : infojobs.com and monster.es are the two better ones. Though you really do need Spanish. 

Good luck in the job hunt.


----------

